

The real problem with Blogger: Google's neglect - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/25/real-problem-googles-blogger-service-neglect

======
justindz
Amen. I've used blogger since 2000, if I remember correctly. The service is
clunky. It does not have Google polish. I had to hack the template code just
to not show every single tag I've ever used and only show over a threshold.

If I get the time to figure out how to move to some other free service without
losing my readership and without leaving my historical posts behind, I can't
think of anything that would hold me back.

~~~
dhbradshaw
You can export old posts and comments to other services. I exported from
Blogger to Wordpress when I switched. It took about 15 minutes.

------
celticjames
Blogger is the new Hotmail.

------
pkaler
Maybe they are moving to Google App Engine. Jaiku went dormant after they got
bought out too. They recently finished moving to Google App Engine.

------
mrtron
It is so slow for me it is not usable.

